# C&W Home Farm Burnham 1 - 3 March



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, we are booked for the C&W weekend 1 - 3 March at Home Farm Burnham on Sea. Look forward to any like minded members joining us there. 
No guarantee what the bands will be like but it is a decent venue.

http://www.homefarmholidaypark.co.uk/country_and_western.htm

Ray & Lesley


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If we are free ill pop over ray the contry & western is not my cup of tea but ha ho be a bit of fun ta for posting it ray

Now booked arrival 1st march around 20:30 :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> If we are free ill pop over ray the contry & western is not my cup of tea but ha ho be a bit of fun ta for posting it ray


In my experience not much tea consumed at C & W meets.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

ccasion5:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anybody feel like joining us :angel13:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I will speak to the sheriff and see what she says! :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok thats cool hope to see you :wink:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I shall have a pow wow with the big chief see what she has to say.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all
We have now booked for the weekend see you all there, are we camping all together or is it take your pick.


Ron


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Chausson said:


> Hi all
> We have now booked for the weekend see you all there, are we camping all together or is it take your pick.
> 
> Ron


Ron, We are on Green hardstanding. This is where they normally put motorhomes and will be on the booking receipt you get by post. They normally just tell you to pitch where you like. We will be there from early afternoon Friday just look for a grey Rapido. Look forward to having a drink with you, dressing up C&W style is optional 

Ray


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi ron, to be honist i have no idea but im sure we can sort something out.... i wount arrive untill 21:00 friday looking forward to meeting up with you all...


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

All booked and all paid up! 

See ya all there! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok fantastic looking forward to meeting you there..... as ray has mentioned anyone else would like to join us


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone else fancy joining Clive, Ron, Keith myself and our good ladies at Home Farm?


----------

